# How do I legally sell a gun to a buddy?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

My buddy wants to buy my 1911, is there a way that I am supposed to transfer the gun to him?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

It depends on your state, but generally speaking you just complete the transaction. No paperwork involved.

At least in FL that's how it is. Private sales don't require a transfer through an FFL. However, you are held responsible if that person commits a crime using the gun you sold to him/her.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Go to a local gun shop or an FFL for the transfer. It'll cost between $18 and $30.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the laws in your state but I'd want to go thru an FFL and pay the fee. That way it is on record that you have relinquished any interest in the gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I'm not familiar with the laws in your state but I'd want to go thru an FFL and pay the fee. That way it is on record that you have relinquished any interest in the gun.


+1 exactly.

-Jeff-


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> +1 exactly.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1+1, or at the very least write and notarize duplicate bill of sales.


----------

